# Tempestade Tropical LAURA (Atlântico 2008 #12)



## Rog (29 Set 2008 às 09:56)

No Atlântico formou-se a Tempestade SubTropical LAURA.
Os antecedentes da LAURA estão no tópico genérico Previsão e Seguimento Furacões (Atlântico 2008)



> ...SUBTROPICAL STORM LAURA FORMS OVER THE NORTH CENTRAL ATLANTIC...
> 
> AT 500 AM AST...0900Z...THE CENTER OF SUBTROPICAL STORM LAURA WAS
> LOCATED NEAR LATITUDE 37.2 NORTH...LONGITUDE 47.3 WEST OR ABOUT 1015
> ...












*Informação*
Para o seguimento da época de furacões no Atlântico consulte também o tópico «Links Úteis e Climatologia da Época de Furacões no Atlântico» com dezenas de link's para imagens de satélite, modelos, observações, radares e serviços nacionais de meteorologia.

-------------
*Aviso MeteoPT*
As análises, previsões ou alertas neste forum são apenas a opinião dos utilizadores que as proferem e são da sua inteira responsabilidade.
Não são previsões ou alertas de entidades oficiais, salvo indicação em contrário, não devendo portanto ser usadas como tal.
Para previsões e alertas oficiais, consulte sempre os produtos do NHC (National Hurricane Center) ou outras entidades com essa função.


----------



## Rog (29 Set 2008 às 10:31)

*Re: Tempestade SubTropical LAURA (Atlântico 2008 #11)*

A convecção profunda registada nas últimas horas nesta tempestade a Oeste do Grupo Ocidental dos Açores, levou o NHC a dar nome a esta tempestade.
O windshare na zona está fraco a moderado, permitindo algum fortalecimento nas próximas horas. 
A se manter a tendência de convecção profunda ao redor do centro, Laura poderia fazer uma transição rápida ao fim do dia de hoje, e ser classificada como furacão. 
Daqui por 36 horas irá se mover para águas mais frias, resultando num enfraquecimento e transição gradual para extratropical.


Potêncial máximo de intensificação em hpa






Temperatura da água do mar





(Posição actual marcado com I)


----------



## Vince (29 Set 2008 às 13:22)

*Re: Tempestade SubTropical LAURA (Atlântico 2008 #11)*

O centro da Tempestade Subtropical Laura encontra-se a cerca de 1400 km's a oeste-sudoeste das Flores e Corvo.

A convecção vai tentando envolver o centro pelo que é provável que ao longo do dia de hoje consiga completar a transição para ciclone tropical.






Dado a distância e o trajecto previsto não afectará os Açores mas talvez os remanescentes afectem a Irlanda e Reino Unido já como sistema extratropical.


Quikscat das 08:50z


----------



## Ike (29 Set 2008 às 14:49)

*Re: Tempestade SubTropical LAURA (Atlântico 2008 #11)*

Corrijam-me se eu estou enganado...mas pelo que percebi isto são os vários modelos de previsão, neste caso para a Laura:






Embora a maioria deles aponte para um deslocamento para Norte e mais tarde uma viragem a Este, um deles prevê uma viragem logo a Este, o LBAR se não estou em erro.

Se analisam todos as mesmas variáveis porque é que uma vez por outra um modelo difere tanto dos restantes? E isto quer dizer que existe uma possibilidade mesmo que muito remota de a Laura se dirigir para os Açores? Ou nem vale a pena considerar isso?

Faço esta pergunta sabendo do grau incerteza que acompanha sempre qualquer previsão...


----------



## Vince (29 Set 2008 às 15:08)

*Re: Tempestade SubTropical LAURA (Atlântico 2008 #11)*



Ike disse:


> E isto quer dizer que existe uma possibilidade mesmo que muito remota de a Laura se dirigir para os Açores? Ou nem vale a pena considerar isso?



Possibilidade há sempre a muitos dias. Os modelos são todos diferentes e é bom que assim o sejam. Os meteorologistas do NHC conhecem os prós e contras de cada um e ponderam isso tudo nas previsões que fazem. Por exemplo o modelo que referiste, o LBAR (Limited Area Sine Transform Barotropic) é sabido que tem pouca fiabilidade fora dos trópicos, ou seja, é precisamente o caso da Laura, pelo que o LBAR não é modelo fiável neste caso. 
O BAMD (que não está na tua imagem) também indica um trajecto para leste, mas o BAMD é uma variante do BAM (Beta and Advection Model ) para ciclones intensos ("D" de Deep), ou seja, se a Laura se intensificasse muito não iria tanto para norte, mas não é isso que está previsto nem seria provável que acontecesse nesta região.


----------



## DRC (29 Set 2008 às 17:31)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Setembro 2008*

Tempestade Tropical
LAURA
Oeste dos AÇORES - PORTUGAL





Modelos (Previsão do trajecto)





O que vos parece isto?


----------



## criz0r (29 Set 2008 às 19:32)

*Re: Tempestade SubTropical LAURA (Atlântico 2008 #11)*

Caso o seu trajecto seja de Nordeste deverá perder força á medida que apanhar as águas frias do Atlântico Norte mas eu desde que vi a trajectória do Vince já me acredito em tudo..até porque a temperatura da água do mar naquela zona entre os açores e a madeira até são bem quentinhas..mas vamos esperar pelos próximos dias.


----------



## dunio9 (29 Set 2008 às 19:52)

*Re: Tempestade SubTropical LAURA (Atlântico 2008 #11)*



criz0r disse:


> Caso o seu trajecto seja de Nordeste deverá perder força á medida que apanhar as águas frias do Atlântico Norte mas eu desde que vi a trajectória do Vince já me acredito em tudo..até porque a temperatura da água do mar naquela zona entre os açores e a madeira até são bem quentinhas..mas vamos esperar pelos próximos dias.


 boas. vivo na ilha terceira e por aqui ja tivemos algumas surpresas no passado, algo me diz que embora improvável, o laura poderá mesmo fazer-nos uma visita.


----------



## Agreste (29 Set 2008 às 20:20)

*Re: Tempestade SubTropical LAURA (Atlântico 2008 #11)*

Eu acho pouco provável. O AA decidiu aparecer em cena e creio que o jet rapidamente absorverá a «Laura». Claro que os Açores são um Portugal à parte em termos climáticos mas não creio que haja um «Gordon» em perspectiva.


----------



## Ike (29 Set 2008 às 21:15)

*Re: Tempestade SubTropical LAURA (Atlântico 2008 #11)*

Não era minha intenção lançar o pânico nos Açores. 

Apenas quis saber qual a relevância de existir um modelo a destoar dos restantes e se deveria dar muita atenção a esse facto. O Vince como é habitual e de forma eficaz satisfez a minha curiosidade.


----------



## MSantos (30 Set 2008 às 02:55)

*Re: Tempestade SubTropical LAURA (Atlântico 2008 #11)*

A LAURA está a adquirir cada vez mais caracteristicas tropicais, à medida que se desloca para Norte-Noroeste.

Penso que a probabilidade dos Açores serem atingidos pela LAURA são cada vez mais reduzidas, mas devido à grande imprevisibilidade deste tipo de tempestades ,temos que acompanha-la com atenção.





Fica aqui o aviso do NHC:


> 000
> WTNT32 KNHC 292032
> TCPAT2
> BULLETIN
> ...


----------



## Vince (30 Set 2008 às 11:10)

*Re: Tempestade SubTropical LAURA (Atlântico 2008 #11)*

A Laura mantém-se como Tempestade Subtropical apesar de apresentar um warmcore. As razões estão explicadas na discussion, o sistema ainda tem traços demasiado presentes da depressão nos níveis altos que lhe deu origem em vez do típico outflow anticiclonico nos níveis altos que caracteriza qualquer ciclone genuinamente tropical.



> LAURA CONTINUES TO PRODUCE CONVECTIVE BANDS AROUND THE CENTER...WITH
> CLOUD TOPS COLDER THAN -60C TO THE NORTH AND NORTHEAST OF THE
> CENTER.  A RECENT AMSU OVERPASS SHOWS A WELL-DEFINED MID/UPPER-
> LEVEL WARM CORE...SUGGESTING THAT LAURA IS BECOMING MORE TROPICAL.
> ...




O sistema devido à água fria fará uma transição para extratropical daqui a 48 horas podendo depois eventualmente intensificar-se um pouco como extra-tropical. Quanto a trajectos, mantém-se tudo como até aqui. 




> THE SYSTEM IS EXPECTED TO UNDERGO EXTRATROPICAL
> TRANSITION BETWEEN 24-48 HR...AND AFTER THIS IS COMPLETE THE
> LARGE-SCALE MODELS FORECAST SOME RE-INTENSIFICATION AS A BAROCLINIC
> LOW.  IT SHOULD BE NOTED THAT NONE OF THE LARGE-SCALE MODELS
> ...


----------



## Vince (30 Set 2008 às 15:49)

*Re: Tempestade Tropical LAURA (Atlântico 2008 #11)*

E a LAURA consegui a tropicalidade plena mas não será por muito tempo. Está agora a cerca de 1500 km's a Oeste das Flores e Corvo.
Dentro de dois dias iniciará o processo de transição extra-tropical chegando à Irlanda e Reino Unido no próximo fim de semana onde poderia dar-se alguma intensificação como extra-tropical.










> WHILE SOMEWHAT OF A PARADOX...LAURA CAN NOW BE DESIGNATED AS A
> TROPICAL CYCLONE DESPITE THE FACT THAT IT CONTINUES TO MOVE
> NORTHWARD OVER PROGRESSIVELY COLDER WATERS.  THE ONE ASPECT WHICH
> WAS HOLDING US BACK FROM DECLARING IT TROPICAL WAS THE UPPER LOW
> ...





> 000
> WTNT32 KNHC 301433
> TCPAT2
> BULLETIN
> ...


----------



## MSantos (1 Out 2008 às 12:51)

*Re: Tempestade Tropical LAURA (Atlântico 2008 #11)*

A LAURA já está a atravessar águas mais frias, por isso enfraqueceu.  
Ao longo do dia de hoje deverá iniciar o processo de transição para extra-tropical...


----------



## MSantos (1 Out 2008 às 22:10)

*Re: Tempestade Tropical LAURA (Atlântico 2008 #11)*

LAURA perdeu as suas caraterísticas tropicais ao entrar em águas mais frias, o NHC emitiu o seu ultimo aviso para esta tempestade:








> 000
> WTNT32 KNHC 011438
> TCPAT2
> BULLETIN
> ...


----------

